# 2 Star Flag



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Where can I get one please? PM please.Ed in Hitchcock We have 2 daughters in the Army. Was 3 but she was cut from Basic w/ bad legs. Sorry, she tried tho!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

PM sent to ya with some info!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, I got a little banner that stays on the front porch Texacajun presented me. I would like to get that flag also. I will check that web site about ordering one. I won't take it down till she comes home either, maybe until they ALL come home. ed


----------

